# صابون الاطباق للجلايات



## super strong (2 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من اهل الخبرة تركيبة صابون جلي الاطباق للجلايات وحاولت كثيرا على التركيبة ولكن :82: لم اجربها ارجو المساعدة

شكرا سلف


----------

